# Marine Mechanic



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good marine mechanic that does mobile work? Looking for someone to service my boat to get it ready for spring fishing. Thanks for your help


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent

BillD


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Where do you keep your boat, we go mobile just depends where


----------



## Peter Mitten (Dec 18, 2009)

*Anchor's Away Boat Repair & Services*, See our Site *AnchorsAwayFL.net*
We go to your Boat, all services, parts & labor Warrantee, over 26 years experience, working on boats since I was a kid with my Dad a Retired Coastguard Mechanic, I'm Certified Master Tech by YAMAHA MOTOR CO. USA. Licensed, Specialized in Outboard Rebuild, All Engine Services, all repairs and Installations on your Boat, Small Fiberglass repairs, Bottom Paint, We do restoration on certain boats.
We bit any written estimate, reliable and reasonable price, most simple service at Dockside, pick up & Delivery to my shop in Jay 15 miles North of Pensacola, I service all Gulf Coast, Including Gulf Port, Mobile, Pensacola, Gulf Breaze, Destin, Panama City etc.... 
Give me a call Ph# *850-463-7943* *Fx 850-994-1891*, Please see reference review at MerchantCircle.com
email [email protected]
For more Info please go to our Site: *AnchorsAwayFL.net*


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Kevin Zuidewind / Zuidewind Marine 850-712-8164 . Good, reliable, reasonable. Never had him let me down.


----------

